# AC 50 for 10 gallon tank



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

I am planning to get AC 50 or 70 for my 10 gallon. Do you guys think it will fit with my hood (5-6 inch wide)? I'm guessing it will be heavy so im not sure if it will damage the glass. what about the flow inside the tank?


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I had an AC 70 on a 10G tank. The flow is too strong so find a way to reduce the way the flow enters the tank otherwise it's crazy. 

Regarding damaging the glass, not sure as mine had a brace. Should not but can't say for sure.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I use AC30 for 10 gal tanks.


----------



## vrodolfo (Apr 7, 2011)

GAT...go for it! 

I have AC 70's on a lot of my ten gallon tanks...I put it to the side instead of the back so there's a greater distance to exhaust the water from the filter. So long as you keep the tank filled to the brim, you'll be ok...its just noisy during a water change.

As for the hood...get a ladder, climb up to your roof with the hood in hand and throw that hood off your roof ;-)

I just cut a piece of acrylic from HD and place it on top...looks great.


----------



## vrodolfo (Apr 7, 2011)

The addendum I'd like to add is to rotate the lid every week to keep it from curling or you can "weld-on" rails along the long side of the lid to accomplish the same thing.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

you dont really need the hood. I personaly remove it on all of mine, and even put lucky bamboos on some.... If you feel the current is too much, you can put some filter floss at the discharge in a maner as to hit the water surface.


----------

